# My pics of Bogota, Medellin and Cartagena - Colombia



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

My pics of Bogotá, Medellín and Cartagena












Welcome to a personal tour through these three beautiful Colombian cities. 

I will begin the tour of the national capital, Bogota and will conclude in the heroic city of Cartagena de Indias, which also quickly show some neighboring Barranquilla and Santa Marta.

Again, welcome! and enjoy this journey made by my traveling camera around muy beautiful country. ​


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

BOGOTA










_Primary Cathedral of Bogota_


Bogotá is my third home in Colombia. Many times I visit her each year but few that I stop to take pictures.

I'll start with the historical and business center of the city.






























​


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

Colombia National Capitol






















Colombia National Courthouse


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

More Bogota's Downtown





































​


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Interesting. Colombian cities surely have very impressive surroundings!


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

Palacio de Nariño and around sites


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Interesting to see some images of Bogota. I don't think I ever have before.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Bogotá :cheers:


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks everyone, this is just beginning!


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

La Candelaria
Historic neighborhood of Bogota






































​


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

From the historic city to the modern and contemporary Bogota
Bogota International Center















































​


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

Bavaria Central Park

This park is also located at the International Center and the 90`s was the most important project of urban renewal in Colombia.


































































​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates from Bogotá :cheers:


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

A bit of Bogota public space


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Wow! Those mountains are ever present.


----------



## viorexis26 (Apr 12, 2008)

Thank You for your pictures.


----------



## .D. (Apr 8, 2010)

nice pictures I want to see more kay:


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks for the photos, what can you tell me about the security situation in Colombia since I might be visiting in December? :cheers:


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

openlyJane said:


> Wow! Those mountains are ever present.





viorexis26 said:


> Thank You for your pictures.





.D. said:


> nice pictures I want to see more kay:


Thank you all for visiting and participating. 

Bogota grew along the Eastern Hills, which are mountains that can be seen in the photos.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice, rare to see Colombian cities!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great! Looks good and promising! Now Colombia is saver, I should pay the country a visit.


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

hellospank25 said:


> Thanks for the photos, what can you tell me about the security situation in Colombia since I might be visiting in December? :cheers:


Hi hellospank25!

Security in Colombia has improved enormously. I will not say no risk, but you can calmly visit cities like Bogota, Medellin, Cali, Cartagena and in general the Caribbean and the Andean Region. Just take the normal precautions but there's nothing to be alarmed.

Thank you for participating and already wish you a happy welcome to my country.


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

Virgilio Barco Public Library


Designed by Colombian architect Rogelio Salmona, Virgilio Barco Public Library is located in the west of Bogotá, and is part of the Master Plan Simon Bolivar Metropolitan Park. It has a total of 14 hectares which forms a large garden composed of channels, gutters and sewers. Definitely a must see in Bogota.
































































​


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

nice cities with intact colonial buildings and close to nature.


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

From the terrace of the Library
























































​


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

José Celestino Mutis Botanical Garden














































​


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

beautiful and those old colonial and older architectural designs are intact - that's an A plus for the city from me.


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

More of José Celestino Mutis Botanical Garden


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

Julio Mario Santodomingo Business City
A complex of office buildings located near Eldorado International Airport


















































A Shopping mall next to the complex










​


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

The last of the green y vibrant Bogota D.C.






























Next stop: Medellin :wave:​


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

MEDELLÍN

_The city of eternal spring_












Medellín is one of the most dynamic and progressive Colombia cities. From a dark past emerges today as one of the most innovative and socially inclusive cities in Latin America and the World.

Enjoy a brief tour of the "Capital of the Mountain".​


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Interesting collection of urban photos!


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks El Greco!


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

Plaza Mayor and surroundings


Plaza Mayor is the center of most important events of Medellin. It has several pavilions which have served as the backdrop for international events.















































​


----------



## Tiramisú (Feb 13, 2007)

Thank you for sharing! Very nice pictures!


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

Looks like Bogotá and Medellín are completely different cities but both look very attractive


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

Yes, Bogota and Medellin are cities with different cultural, architectural and environmental features. Bogotá is a much older city Medellin, why are colonial neighborhoods and buildings of several centuries ago. On the other hand, Medellín is a city of warmer weather Bogota, being 1500 meters above sea level, which makes its vegetation and treatment of public space is different.


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

Next -------------------------------->


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

More of Plaza Mayor


*Public space*











*A beautiful wooded walkway*











*At the sunset*











*Life at the city at Night*


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

Antioquia Civic Center


----------



## Tiramisú (Feb 13, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

Moving by Metro...


----------



## apple jam (Mar 31, 2015)

weather is awesome


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great country and beautiful cities!


----------



## ferdinand mex (Sep 18, 2009)

Beautiful cities!

Really nice country.


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

EPM Building


Also known as "The Intelligent Building", is the seat of Public Enterprises of Medellín (EPM) . It was opened in 1997 and is notable for its appearance "High Tech" and automation of its facilities. EMP is the business group bigger and better positioning of Colombia utilities.


----------



## Surrealplaces (Mar 1, 2006)

Cool shots! Keep them coming!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos from Bogotá :cheers:


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

Surrealplaces said:


> Cool shots! Keep them coming!


Thanks Surrealplaces for your visit kay:



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice new photos from Bogotá :cheers:


Thanks christos-greece kay:, the photos of this page were from Medellin.


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

Park of Wishes, Medellin


A large public space that aims to bring citizens closer to science. This park is close near the Botanical Gardens .


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice as well


----------



## Limak11 (Apr 14, 2014)

Good pics, thanks mate!


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

beautiful heritage buildings and the whole city as well.


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

skylark said:


> beautiful heritage buildings and the whole city as well.





Limak11 said:


> Good pics, thanks mate!





christos-greece said:


> ^^ Great, very nice as well



Thank you all for your comments! You don't forget to visit the thread. kay:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

these cities are quite neat and orderly and the new developments are remarkable.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

cool and neat cities with beautiful buildings and that make them interesting.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

I love Colombia! 

Was in Bogota last year. Lovely.


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

Next for Botanical Garden ------------------------->


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

Medellin Botanical Garden


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

^^ *Beautiful!!*


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

Parque Explora and surroundings


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

lovely, I like the green of the park.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again very nice updates from Colombia


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hillside neighborhoods


The cable car system called MetroCable, connects the mountainous districts of Medellin with the rest of the transport system.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

the city's botanical garden with its lush green environment is one place I would love to be in and appreciate nature at its best.


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

Yes, the area around Parque Explora and Botanical Garden is very green. 

*A Panorama from the Metro Station:*


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

Atanasio Girardot Sports Complex

Sports arenas built for the South American Games that the city hosted in 2010.


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

See you later Medellin. In an upcoming trip I'll bring you more photos of this booming city.























Tomorrow we move from the Andes to the Colombian Caribbean. It's time to Cartagena! 





-


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

CARTAGENA DE INDIAS

_And something else of Caribbean_












Cartagena de Indias is one of the most beautiful cities in the Americas. This city, known as " The Heroic " has a great architectural heritage in the historic center and its walls. Cartagena is also one of the cities with the highest real growth in Colombia .

Welcome to this tour of Cartagena and some of the Colombian Caribbean.​


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

Bocagrande's beaches


Bocagrande is the most important hotel district of Cartagena. Its beaches are the most frequented by tourists.


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

Bocagrande's streets


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

More of Bocagrande...


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

*Skyline of Manga Neighborhood*


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Cartagena is really nice. Thank you for showing those beautiful Colombian cities.


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks Gratteciel for you visit. Your photos of Mexico are really great!


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Nice thread, keep them coming!


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

Romashka01 said:


> Nice thread, keep them coming!


Thanks for your comment Romashka01. Your thread of Lviv is very nice! 


Rafael Nuñez International Airport

The aerial terminal of Cartagena and the most important aiport of Colombian Caribbean.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Colombia :cheers:


----------

